# The Walking Dead....Lessons you have learned.



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

If you have watched the Walking Dead and are a fan, I want to know if you have learned anything from it that has helped in your prepping or opened your eyes to prepping short comings? And also what improvements you would have done differently once established at the prison?

I have learned that it is a good idea to have a skilled scavenger like Glenn around and an awesome tracker like Daryl. So I guess that would fall under human assets and the need to choose team members that have skills you need. 

I like the garden idea, but having the water source so far removed from their storage area put them at risk of attack and kidnapping. Remember we have no clue where the Governor went he is out there somewhere just waiting to kill them all off lol


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

The thing that pisses me off about The Walking Dead is they seem so clueless about creating a distraction.

The zombies go toward noise, so why not rig up a big explosion or a bunch of car horns on a remote that will draw them away from your location?

OMG they are attacking the fence......BOOM BOOM BOOM HONK HONK in the distance and they wander toward the sound.

I just imagine the zombies would have the ability to distinguish sound and proximity so the show remains entertaining, but a idiot could figure this out.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

> The Walking Dead....Lessons you have learned.


A = how to get rid of the daughters for a while so I can have peace and quiet. ;-)


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I've learned that people who makes shows like this have little to no common sense and don't want to pay enough people that do.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Our family has enjoyed the show, by renting the seasons on DVD. So we have seen all start to finish that is currently available.

Frankly, the show has no learnable moments, it is so silly.

One thing that kills me in TV and in the movies is the constant racking of fire arms for no reason, I can not believe that persons would be running around with there fire arms unloaded, and a scene where one person has the fire arm (Chick Chick) no cartridge ejected, a tussle ensues, the other individual has it now, (chick Chick) no cartridge is ejected,

I want to scream at that stupid shit, it is every movie and every TV show now.

The entire group of us sit while watching the movie what eve it is and say

Chick Chick 

Chick Chick

Chick Chick

every time an idiot in the scene does this.

My daughter stopped on an old western movie while switching channels, the guy in the movie was seen loading a lever action, cocks it once, aims (holding the gun to his shoulder while looking through the sights) fires and kills a guy with one shot. This would not be allowed in a movie today.

All in all the entire walking dead series is unrealistic in all senses and should not be looked at as a learning tool.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I agree, from a marksmanship standpoint it is unrealistic, 

Shooting everything in the head from 20-30 yards is not realistic, in season 2 they were doing them from moving cars which is basically impossible.

I like season 3 as they seemed to go more to ground and use axes and swords which makes so much more sense, but then the SHTF they go back to guns which draws more of them to the area (see my first post)

I have to admit I will watch the current season when it comes out on Netflix, I applaud them killing off people in the group on a regular basis which does lend credibility to the show.


----------



## kjoberk (Nov 6, 2013)

I so do love that show for it's entertainment value (I have a zombie "problem" -- lots of movies, lots of books, I love it) but not really anything for learning moments.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

On line chat tech support is populated by zombies.


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

Here is my thought on those that say it is completely unrealistic and cant learn anything from it.... 

Movies and tv shows are entertainment. They depend on the viewer suspending disbelief in order to be entertained. It is not as if people are sitting there with a pen and a notebook taking notes. I am sure people do not sit there and analyze Star Wars, The African Queen, or The Lord of the Rings. 

I simply made the post to get people that are fans of the show to talk about it. This was purely for entertainment. 

As for realism. It is a frigging zombie movie..... albeit one that never ends. 

I enjoy the show for the drama. If I was to nit pick movies and tv shows apart, I would stop watching. It is all about willful suspension of disbelief. Otherwise lock yourselves in a cave and dont read or watch anything.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I like the Walking Dead, I think it's a great graphical novel (*ahem* comic book) and the tv series is pretty well done too. You avoid a lot of realism in a tv show on purpose, because you need to create drama and boat loads of antagonism or it just wouldn't be worth watching every week. You outright have to forget some of the obvious, and sometimes you have to let things slide. That's why it's an excellent source of entertainment.

That aside there's still a few things I think you can watch it for on the educational side, and one of the biggest is definitely not how to survive zombies. It's how to survive people in a long term emergency or without rule of law scenario.

Shane seemed to garner a lot of fans. I'm not sure if that's due to machismo or just bad boy worshipping, but one thing for sure is I'd be very careful around a Shane. For exactly the reasons you see in the Walking Dead.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

techtony said:


> Here is my thought on those that say it is completely unrealistic and cant learn anything from it....
> 
> Movies and tv shows are entertainment. They depend on the viewer suspending disbelief in order to be entertained. It is not as if people are sitting there with a pen and a notebook taking notes. I am sure people do not sit there and analyze Star Wars, The African Queen, or The Lord of the Rings.
> 
> ...


Yes, we understand what it is, but you asked a board of prepper-minded people what lessons we learned from watching what you just described. What did you expect?

The show is good for what it is - entertainment. Not good for anything else. You are in bad shape if you learn lessons from it. So, don't get mad and tell folks to lock themselves in a cave just because they know the difference between lessons and training, and some show put together for entertainment by people who haven't a clue about the general topic. From tactics and training to interpersonal communication and relationships, the show is not a place to get training.

Sorry, you asked a question and, in the next post, explained why it was a bad one.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Nachtjager said:


> That Rick has no idea how to hold a pistol. That M16's and AR15's NEVER jam or fail to fire. And that apparently when you're a zombie, your skull becomes amazingly soft kinda' like a pumpkin.
> 
> Actually really like the show, never miss it - very good entertainment. ;-)


Thin sheet metal stops rifle rounds, while cars will operate all day long without a fill-up.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Here are the top 10 things I have learned from watching The Walking Dead...

1... Stock plenty of condoms. Babies are loud and require special food. They should be avoided.

2... Spears are better than firearms in some tactical situations, like when your enemies bunch up with their faces pressed against a fence. Are you listening SOG?

3... Always look behind you and have an exit strategy.

4... There is strength in numbers. Unless they start turning into zombies, which really sucks.

5... Smelling bad isn't always a negative thing.

6... You don't have to outrun the enemy as long as you can outrun the rest of your group.

7... Calling yourself "Governor" grants you access to the hottest chicks.

8... If you crawl into a tank and lock the hatches, nothing can get you. (I already knew this, but still)

9... You need to kill every zombie you see so they can't reproduce.

10... The most important prep is a spiffy hat.


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

No brainer but the show hasn't figured it out. Never kill what you will eat with the same cross bow bolt that killed a zombie.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

vandelescrow said:


> No brainer but the show hasn't figured it out. Never kill what you will eat with the same cross bow bolt that killed a zombie.


Truth.

Actually, what I learned was that crossbows are a great weapon after all. Before the show I never really considered one for a shtf situation, but silence IS key.

I have a side question: If everyone is already infected with the zombie virus (but it takes death to activate it), why are they so worried about getting bit? Like why does that seal your fate?


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Rob Roy said:


> Truth.
> 
> Actually, what I learned was that crossbows are a great weapon after all. Before the show I never really considered one for a shtf situation, but silence IS key.
> 
> I have a side question: If everyone is already infected with the zombie virus (but it takes death to activate it), why are they so worried about getting bit? Like why does that seal your fate?


I thought the same thing. But the bite could lead to another kind of infection and cause death. Plus it's pretty painful to live with bites all over your body.

What I learned is that everyone eventually dies. So just because you start off with a group of your friends, doesn't mean that you'll always have them around. So I'll try to meet up with friends months after something happens. That way, whoever died, had already died, and whoever is still alive, is still alive. I'll just wonder what happened to so and so. Rather than KNOW someone died.

I hate death. I'd do away with it if I could


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Rob Roy said:


> Truth.
> 
> Actually, what I learned was that crossbows are a great weapon after all. Before the show I never really considered one for a shtf situation, but silence IS key.
> 
> I have a side question: If everyone is already infected with the zombie virus (but it takes death to activate it), why are they so worried about getting bit? Like why does that seal your fate?


They're infected with a dormant virus. It's activated by death or by coming in to contact with the Zombies active virus (which simultaneously kills you).

It ain't a perfect science.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Always shoot em in the head.


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> Yes, we understand what it is, but you asked a board of prepper-minded people what lessons we learned from watching what you just described. What did you expect?
> 
> The show is good for what it is - entertainment. Not good for anything else. You are in bad shape if you learn lessons from it. So, don't get mad and tell folks to lock themselves in a cave just because they know the difference between lessons and training, and some show put together for entertainment by people who haven't a clue about the general topic. From tactics and training to interpersonal communication and relationships, the show is not a place to get training.
> 
> Sorry, you asked a question and, in the next post, explained why it was a bad one.


I also posted under a forum heading of ufos zombies and the like so I really do not understand the animosity on these forums. I asked a question about where people shop and I was berated for it. I post a question about a zombie show and got smacked with arrogant and condescending comments. I am really suprised.

To the others that didnt get offended .... i thank you.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

techtony said:


> I also posted under a forum heading of ufos zombies and the like so I really do not understand the animosity on these forums. I asked a question about where people shop and I was berated for it. I post a question about a zombie show and got smacked with arrogant and condescending comments. I am really suprised.
> 
> To the others that didnt get offended .... i thank you.


You are getting a little thin-skinned.
There is no arrogance and I don't think anyone is trying to be condescending. Seriously. I am sorry you took anything that way. Hollywood is a lousy place for lessons, is all, tactics are best learned in the military or by people who have been trained in those skills, and you will learn all you need to know about personalities in groups by being in group situations. You don't have to have lived for years in some barracks, but just observed people in office situations. You'll see the wannabe leaders, the true leaders, the slackers, those who set about getting jobs done and the trouble-makers who will need to be handled.


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

Its all good. I have had a shitty week and got pissed because it was just a fun topic post. I dont like peolle taking things too seriously, but I just did it myself, not perfect here so I think ill take a deep breathe next time.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

You best be careful you don't take things too seriously either or you may find yourself face to face with a turtle. I'm just sayin. Just sayin...


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

Ok obviously i am missing something. I havs been reading several posts and seen turtles being mentioned. At first I thought folks were talking about real turtles. I now am convinced that they are not. Sorry for being naive of prepper terminology, but what is a turtle?


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

techtony said:


> Ok obviously i am missing something. I havs been reading several posts and seen turtles being mentioned. At first I thought folks were talking about real turtles. I now am convinced that they are not. Sorry for being naive of prepper terminology, but what is a turtle?











.....


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

A turtle is a small aquatic creature that likes to eat trolls...even when they resist


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

By the way, I learned not to answer a prison phone if my wife recently died during child birth.

At least it wasn't a collect call. That would've been one heck of a long distance charge.


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

I have also learned to cap wells with more then rotting plywood..... you never know what may fall in it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Never trust a welcome mat.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Don't date. Pretty much the deadliest thing you can do.

If you're married, don't expect your wife to keep an eye on your kid. She has no idea where he is.

If your best friend develops a twitch in his left eye, shoot him on the spot.

Politicians are still bad for your health.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh no he d'int. You want meme's? I gots the mad memes.

































And one of my all time favorites (next to never go full shane);


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

In RE turtles, read about halfway through the changing our language thread...it took a wee detour.

As for lessons learned, your favorite characters will always die, so don't like anyone! Except a turtle. You can count on a turtle in a zombie apocalypse.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The best lesson to learn is that if you can be so easily distracted you may need to spend some time learning to better focus on what is around you.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

Having seen the filming on several occasions, I realize the amount of hard work that goes into not only the set up, tear down and clean up but the actual filming. That and a prison would be a great location for a bug out location. Easily defended if you have a crew.


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

Yeah i would prefer the prison than woodbury with a tire and bus gate. The graphic novel talks about later on there are city states popping up. Should be interesting to see if they do that in the series.


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

I was waiting on DW to get ready for church. Saw the last one and just about spilled coffee on everything. That has to be the best I have seen. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Jamal (Feb 6, 2013)

Denton said:


> You are getting a little thin-skinned.
> There is no arrogance and I don't think anyone is trying to be condescending. Seriously. I am sorry you took anything that way. Hollywood is a lousy place for lessons, is all, tactics are best learned in the military or by people who have been trained in those skills, and you will learn all you need to know about personalities in groups by being in group situations. You don't have to have lived for years in some barracks, but just observed people in office situations. You'll see the wannabe leaders, the true leaders, the slackers, those who set about getting jobs done and the trouble-makers who will need to be handled.


Just anther place to learn skills....the boy scouts. I am an Eagle Scout, and after watching this show religiously it is amazing how much I remember about general survival skills. A boy scout handbook is a great survival handbook.

I'm just sayin...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

one that belongs in everyone's library! The USAF Survival book is another with some very good information.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jamal said:


> Just anther place to learn skills....the boy scouts. I am an Eagle Scout, and after watching this show religiously it is amazing how much I remember about general survival skills. A boy scout handbook is a great survival handbook.
> 
> I'm just sayin...


...and I'm just listening - and wholeheartedly agreeing!


----------



## Jamal (Feb 6, 2013)

Can we get this at the library? I'd like to take a look at it.


----------



## Eternal_Prepper (Nov 12, 2013)

I found that this show was very entertaining at the beginning but I feel it has gone down hill 

Having said that I have "learned" a few things about zombie survival that I hadn't thought of before watching the show.

But most importantly the biggest lesson is RUN!!!










Eternal_Prepper


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

You can buy yhe boy scout books and the usaf book on amazon.


----------



## Jamal (Feb 6, 2013)

I got my old scout handbook somewhere. Guess I'll check amazon


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Ill stick with my RANGER Handbook!!


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> Here are the top 10 things I have learned from watching The Walking Dead...
> 
> 2... Spears are better than firearms in some tactical situations, like when your enemies bunch up with their faces pressed against a fence. Are you listening SOG?


I'm late on this one I know; but I can't figure out if you know about this and are trying to get a SOG sponsorship deal, or you weren't aware:

SOG Knives Spirit


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Rob Roy said:


> I'm late on this one I know; but I can't figure out if you know about this and are trying to get a SOG sponsorship deal, or you weren't aware:
> 
> SOG Knives Spirit


No, I'm not trying to get a sponsorship deal. I did run across the SOG spear after I posted that though, so I guess that makes me unaware.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

rickfromillinois said:


> 4) Constant vigilance.


You listed #3 twice.


----------

